# Problem with extracting files..CRC checksum error



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi guyz..

I am facing some problems extracting zipped files.. I have 6.5 GB Data whch is a ISO file... WinRar pops up sm CRC check error saying the volume is corrupt..

I tried repairing the archive by rebuilding it but it dint work.. I'min no mood to delete the Data .. Any way out ??


----------



## alok4best (Mar 23, 2008)

Some basic clarifications...

Is it zipped file or .iso file.
if it is an .iso file then u need to mount it on some tool like Daemon or Nero Image drive to extract the containts.
If it is zipped, then the file might be corrupt..

U can still set Winrar to ignore errors and continue extracting to get as much data as it can successfully extract.


----------



## legolas (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess its an ISO file which is rar'ed into several parts. If it gives a CRC error, I am afraid, you will have no other choice but to download those files and extract them again!


----------

